# Harlequin rasbora with lumps and flakiness



## EmJ026 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I currently have 4 harlequin rasboras in a 15 gallon tank with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrate, 5 nitrate and 6.4 ph.

A few days ago I noticed one of the fish had two white lumps on either side the underneath of his tail and didn't have the fins that the other fish have there. The next day I noticed one of these lumps had turned into a fin and thought maybe the fins were still growing or that it lost them and they were growing back. Today after I feed them I noticed it had a long stringy thing hanging out its butt, it was probably just poop but I thought it might be a worm or something so I removed him from the tank and pulled it out. When I put the fish back in the tank I noticed that the one side of him was all flaky. 

All four of the fish act and eat fine, so I am wondering if the one fish is sick. I was planning on getting 4 more rasboras tomorrow but I don't want to get them yet if these ones are sick.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Rasboras are nippers. I wonder if his missing fin was nipped off by a tankmate and then the wound developed some fungus which eventually resolved?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stringy poo is a sign of internal parasites,would be a good idea to get an anti parasitic food and feed them until you see normal bowel movements.

Also,you should increase your school,they really enjoy the company of others.


----------



## EmJ026 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'll get some of that tomorrow. I originally started out with 8 but then lost 4 the first week with a ph drop of my very soft water. Now that everything been running stable for a while I was going to get 4 more because I read that it was best to keep 8-10, but I didn't want to bring in new ones if something was wrong with the one fish. 

I think I have at least 2 female and one male (I can't tell what the injured one is yet) and the one male does like to chase around the other three, maybe it nipped off the fins.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could have.It could have been water issues too.Just keep an eye on everyone and look for fuzz or specks.If you see those they need meds.


----------

